# Info needed in getting Quebec Skilled worker VISA



## bsp (Jan 11, 2012)

HI

I am a software professional. I am seriously looking into getting a skilled worker VISA for Quebec. As I searched through web I got to know that I am eligible and I need to have High proficiency on French language and other documents needed for VISA.

Please help me, what documents I need to give? 
Is there any certification needed for French language proficiency?
How much time it takes to get a skilled worker VISA?

Thanks in Advance
BSP


----------

